# Gibt es ein vernünftiges SPS(S7)-Simulationsprogramm



## Jumper (27 August 2008)

Gibts eigentlich ein vernünftiges Freeware SPS-Simulationsprogramm!
Da ich nun gerade Student bin und nichts mehr mit SPS...(die ersten 2 Semester)zu tun habe wollte ich ein bissle in Übung bleiben!Auserdemm hatte mich das auch ein totaler Anfänger gefragt!
Ich selbst hatte mal mit Try-Sim mal angefangen was mir jedoch nicht besonders behagte!(Vielleicht lags aber auch nur daran dass  ich zu faul war mich einzuarbeiten!!
Gibts auch irgendwas wo man Bausteine ersttellen kann??--->Ist glaub mit Try-Sim nicht möglich!
Ich persöhnlich könnte mich in WinCC einarbeitenn da das auf den Hochschulrechnern ist!!
Nur andere Personen halt nicht!
Würdet ihr mir empfehlen mit Win CC anzufangen oder benötigt man da eine Ewigkeit bis man die Visu beherscht???
Habe persöhnlich noch nicht viel programmiert!(Eigentlich in der Praxis nur normale Schrittketten und halt als Übung auch mal Bausteine..)


----------



## Homer79 (27 August 2008)

Hallo,

ich finde Trysim eigentlich nicht schlecht und Programme kann man damit ja auch erstellen.

SPS Visu oder WinSPS als Demo hilft Dir vielleicht auch wenns "nur" zum üben ist.

Gruß


----------



## seeba (27 August 2008)

PLCSIM von Siemens oder ACCONtrol von Deltalogic.


----------



## vierlagig (27 August 2008)

seeba schrieb:


> PLCSIM von Siemens oder ACCONtrol von Deltalogic.



über die eingeschränkten simulationsmöglichkeiten dieser beiden bitte hier nachlesen: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=21046


----------



## Jumper (27 August 2008)

Für den Fall das es nicht richtig rüber gekommen ist!!Mir geht es eigentlich nur ums Programmieren zu lernen(bzw mein gelerntes zu testen)und nicht um die Visu!!
Über empfehlungen bin ich weiter dankbar


----------



## vierlagig (27 August 2008)

Jumper schrieb:


> Für den Fall das es nicht richtig rüber gekommen ist!!Mir geht es eigentlich nur ums Programmieren zu lernen(bzw mein gelerntes zu testen)und nicht um die Visu!!
> Über empfehlungen bin ich weiter dankbar



dann nimm seebas vorschlag


----------



## Jumper (27 August 2008)

wie siehts mit winncc aus!hab es ja sowiso auf dem Rechner und muss es auch spötestens im 6 Sem lernen!!
Was denkt ihr? Lieber PLCSIM oder gleich WINCC da ichs so oder so lernen muss(bzw will)!!
In bezug auf PLCSIM weis ich halt nicht wie lang man braucht bis man sich mit der Software auskennt!(dürfte allerdings nicht lang dauern weil es ja vom Prinzip nur ne SPS als Animation auf dem Rechner ist die man programmieren kann!


----------



## Perfektionist (27 August 2008)

stand da oben nicht was von Freeware?

und bei WinCC ... ist da WinAC gemeint?


----------



## Jumper (27 August 2008)

Entweder freeware oder wincc
(für mich kommt auch wincc in Frage da das auf den Hochschulrechnern ist und ich sommit die möglichkeit habe wincc zu benutzen)
Für andere Personen natürlich nicht!
Habe ich aber im ersten Beitrag schon erwähnt


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (27 August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

gleich mal eines vorweg: Freeware ist das nicht - aber funktionsfähige Demoversionen. Ist in dem Fall vieleicht auch ausreichend.

Als SPS Simulation (sozusagen die SPS auf dem PC): ACCONtrol

Als ersatz für die Anlage: Virtuelle Prozessmodelle ProMod-Pro

Und zum Programmieren: ACCON-S7-PG (nur AWL, keine Hardwareparametrierung)

Soo... genug Werbung 

Eine andere Möglichkeit nicht S7 aber dafür IEC61131-3 ist Codesys. ProMod-PRO läuft auch mit Codesys zusammen.

Viel Erfolg
Bernhard Götz


----------



## Cerberus (27 August 2008)

@Jumper

Nur mal so rein interessehalber:
Was und wo studierst du?


----------



## Jumper (27 August 2008)

Aus welchem Grund interessiert dich das?
Wenn du mir den Grund nennst kann ich es dir gerne Sagen!!


----------



## Cerberus (27 August 2008)

Bin selber Elektrotechnik-Student in Lörrach. Darum. Kannst mir auch per PN antworten, wenns dir lieber ist!


----------



## Jumper (28 August 2008)

Gibt es PlcSim auch als Demo bzw Freewareversion??
Bin nämlich armer Student!


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (28 August 2008)

Hallo,

nein, gibt es nicht.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## OHGN (28 August 2008)

Jumper schrieb:


> ...
> Was denkt ihr? Lieber PLCSIM oder gleich WINCC da ichs so oder so lernen muss(bzw will)!!


Versteh ich nicht...

@Jumper: Dir ist aber schon klar, dass PLCSIM ein SPS- Simulator ist, und WinCC ein Programm für die VISU?

.


----------



## e4sy (28 August 2008)

Jumper schrieb:


> Lieber PLCSIM oder gleich WINCC da ichs so oder so lernen muss(bzw will)!!
> ...



ich versteh nich was man an plcsim großartig lernen will.. mal ne stunde mit nem kleinem programm hinsetzen, rumklicken und gut... 
winCC hingegen is recht umfangreich.. wenn du sonst nichts zu lernen hast (andere fächer) dann viel spaß 

EDIT: wobei du dir im klaren sein muss, dass du bei WinCC nich viel signale simulieren kannst... nur kuken und/oder schalten


----------



## Cerberus (28 August 2008)

Jumper schrieb:


> Lieber PLCSIM oder gleich WINCC da ichs so oder so lernen muss(bzw will)!!


 


e4sy schrieb:


> ich versteh nich was man an plcsim großartig lernen will..


 
Ich glaube Jumper meinte damit, dass WinCC noch Bestandteil seines Studiums sein wird und er sich deshalb noch damit beschäftigen muss.


----------



## OHGN (28 August 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Ich glaube Jumper meinte damit, dass WinCC noch Bestandteil seines Studiums sein wird und er sich deshalb noch damit beschäftigen muss.


Es geht in der Fragestellung von Jumper um ein SPS- Simulationsprogramm und das ist WinCC nun mal nicht!
.


----------



## Jumper (28 August 2008)

Akso gibt es nichts vernünftiges(freeware) wo man sich wieder SPs-kenntnisse aneigenen kann die man mal vor 3 jahren gelernt hat!
Z.B generiere einen Taktgenerator mit ansteigender taktdauer 1,2,4,....2hoch n
oder ne kleine Schrittkette mit verzweigung oder sonst so kleinichkeiten

PLCSIM--> keine freewareversion
WINCC ist vorhanden -->hauptzächlich Visualisierung und keine  Simulation
TrySIM???_-->isteine simulation mit trysim möglich??oder ist TrySiM auch nur Visu
SPS Visu--> da gibts doch ne demo!ist das rein Visualisierung?
WinSPS-->gibts da ne demo?was ist möglich?

naja wenn es da nichts freeare mässiges gibt werd ich mal überlegen müssen ob ich doch ein bissle was locker mache!!
Was man nicht alles tut für seine Bildung!!!
Ach ja die Logosoftware habe ich noch irgendwo(da kann man ja auch so lämpchen simulieren aber das ist mir halt zu wenig!!


----------



## Homer79 (28 August 2008)

Hallo,

- mit Trysim kann man wunderbar simulieren
- sps visu ist auch zum simulieren
- von winsps gibts ne demo bei www.mhj.de (hier auch spsvisu)
winsps = winplc, da gibts ne lite Version ohne Zeitbegrenzung.

Sollte eigentlich auf jedenfall was für Dich dabei sein.

Viele Grüsse


----------



## Jumper (28 August 2008)

na dann versuch ich mich noch mals mit trysim!
hatte mich zwar kurz damit beschäftigt und das zeug dann wieder hingeworfen aber damals war ich totaler neuling und nun bin ich nur noch neuling!
So wie ich nun rausgehört habe ist trysim am besten zum simulieren!
Also Danke!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 August 2008)

Hallo,

soweit mir bekannt gibt es bei MHJ auch einen Step7-Kurs in
Buchform, der eine Demo-Version enthält:

http://www.mhj-software.com/de/s7crash_5.htm


----------



## Homer79 (28 August 2008)

Das Buch kann ich auch nur empfehlen!
Da lässt sich die Zeitbegrenzung auch aufheben.


----------



## Jumper (28 August 2008)

was empfehlt ihr nun?

-TrySim in verbindung mit dem Buch S7-Crashkurs das es bei MHJ
-TrySim so mit irgendeinem anderen Buch z.B "S7-programmieren und testen mit try sim"
-Buch: S7-Crashkurs und die beiliegende Simulation !!


----------



## e4sy (28 August 2008)

beste voraussetzungen für einen angehenden ing... 

nimm das buch und trysim. (EDIT: beiliegende simulation kenn ich nich)

macht ihm noch einer nen tages-/stundenplan für´s selbststudium?


----------



## Homer79 (28 August 2008)

Buch: S7-Crashkurs und die beiliegende Simulation.

Ist wirklich sehr gut aufgebaut und die Software finde ich auch super!


----------



## Jumper (28 August 2008)

Ok holle mir das Buch mit der Software und wenn ich will kann ich ja immer noch trysim verwenden !!
Also besten Dank!!
Und wenn das Buch gut ist dann habt ihr eure Ruhe von mir 
und wenn es nicht gut ist komme ich gerne nochmals auf das angebot(so habe ich aufgefasst) mit dem Stundenplan zurück


----------



## e4sy (28 August 2008)

D`Oh! 



würde mich aber auch über ein feedback über das buch freuen. kenne es auch nciht...


----------

